# Looking for help for my 15yr old sons condition



## joker438 (Apr 9, 2014)

Would like some help with my sons condition. About 2 1/2 months ago my son and a friend smoked "potpourri / legal

weed " for the first time. His friend just caught the normal buzz but my son inhaled and passed out for about 10

sec. When he awoke he says he was freaking out. Like he didnt feel like himself. Like he was in a dream and felt he

needed to keep moving or he would die. He felt like he was in a cartoon. This lasted about an hours he says. Then he

went to sleep for the night and awoke the next day feeling like he was in a dream. This lasted for about 6 weeked

until he fessed up and told his parents. He told his mom first ( we are divorced ). Later that night she told me on

the phone because I was out of town for work. When I talked to him he was crying telling me he thinks he fried his

brain. I assured he one hit would not fry your brain even though it was some off the wall stuff ppl cook up. He said

he felt like he was in a dream. His mom had to get him from school that day because he was catching a panic attack.

She gave him a half of a .5 mg zanex. He said that made him feel normal and wanted another one to make him feel

normal again. I brushed it off as he was just having an anxiety attack and it was going to be ok. Through out the

next 4 weeks or so he still says he feels like he is in a dream and he doesnt feel real. We was packing the boat up

this Friday and he caught a severe panic attack. He was scared to death and he was saying this is how he felt when

he smoked that legal weed / potpourri. I took him to the ER and they ran a drug test which came back negative and

diagnosed it as a panic attack. He faught with the panic attack symptoms over the weekend but still feels he is

living in a dream and nothing is real. We took him to a pediatric MD and explained his situation and he was kinda

baffled and really couldnt understand it. Wrote him a prescription for a mild antideprescent ( dont remember the

name). Later that night my son done some reasearch and he read about depersonalization disorder. He showed it to me

and he said thats exactly what he is feeling to the tee. So Im here to learn more about it and trying to get him

into the correct treatment. Would really like to meet someone in my state or close by to actually talk to to learn

their experience with dealing with this disorder. We live in the Lafayette, La area.


----------



## s1ayer24 (Feb 1, 2014)

same thing happened to me when i was 13. it took 6 months to go away, it wont last more than 6 months. I went through it last year. like i said it went away after 6 months. when it went away i was so stupid and thought it was just nothing and tried pot again, this time it never went away. Please don't make my mistake and try it again , or it could stick forever..


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I am currently going through the same thing. I have been in it for 3 months. I'm 15 too. I have such wonderful parents that are being super supportive. To be honest, that's all your son really needs is for you to try and understand and be there for him when he has the moments where it gets too bad. And look into DP and DR some more to better understand it.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty much what Selig said, he is very smart lol


----------



## joker438 (Apr 9, 2014)

My son has been doing very well these past few day since we put a name to his conditing. He knows now his brain isnt FRIED and what he is going through is somewhat normal in a sence. It helps him alot reading these post as we do each night after he get home. But its really hard to find the appropriate help with trying to schedule a neurologist and psycologist that specialize in that area. So if anyone knows of such a doctor in south louisiana or close by I would greatly appreciate it. And thanks again for the post. They really are helping us as we continue to better understand his condition and work through it.


----------



## joker438 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am really stumped on the help thats out there for depersonalization. Which is NONE. Its been 2 days of a revoling door going no where. I have seen 2 doctors that know NOTHING about it......Unreal. But I will keep trying..


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lamictal could be a good medication for him to try

Weed is a mild hallucinogen and dissociative drug it's not surprising that it can cause this horrible sensation and dissociation


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

I seriously think you need your son to see a psychologist instead of a psychiatrist. One of the first things the psychiatrist will do is put your son on some mind altering medication which will most likely make him feel worse. People with dissociative disorders need to talk about what's going on for them, and change patterns of thinking etc. He's probably a normal boy who needs to talk about what's going on for him at a deep level. Medication often blocks the ability to access that deep level and thus make changes.

The brain is plastic and has the ability to rewire itself given the right information. It's completely doable as many people have proven in the past, and healed from dp. A good therapist will speed up the process for your son. My advice regarding your difficulties in finding a specialist, is, don't give up. Keep trying, b/c they are out there, they're just a little hard to find sometimes. It took me 4 years to find the right person but I'm so glad i persisted. Maybe if you can call a couple of offices and ask the therapist beforehand if they've got experience working with people with dissociative disorders? It can save a lot of time and money if you ask some questions upfront...

I hope it works out for you and your son.


----------



## joker438 (Apr 9, 2014)

Malcolm. I am not going to give up. I took him to a psychiatrist Tuesday and it went right over his head. That's when I really started to research and found this site. That's when I found out that not just anyone knows this condition. So I have been on the phone trying to find a doctor that knows about this condition. I want a medical professional to evaluate him to really see if there is any underlying condition we can't see that caused his anxiety and this disorder. I will never ever give up until me and my son is comfortable moving forward. We came a very very long way since Friday ( when he caught a panic attack ). But want to thank you and everyone else for helping us. I feel as though I'm with a team now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

He's very lucky to have such a loving parent as yourself. That'll make all the difference.

I think it's a really good idea to try and find out what's underlying to give him anxiety and panic. No doubt there's something there. But in the meantime there're a lot of ways to help reduce anxiety and panic attacks. Things like cutting out refined sugars and caffeine in drinks etc. Breathing techniques are also very useful. Sometimes going for a little walk in a park can be good too.

I'd also highly recommend you both reading up on 'grounding'. Selig made a really good blog&#8230; here's the link

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/235/entry-662-grounding-exercises/

Grounding is essential for people with dissociative disorders. If you google 'grounding techniques' you'll find tons of other really simple ways to ground as well.

Good luck.


----------



## joker438 (Apr 9, 2014)

She is a good mother. I really cant knock her about being a bad nother. Cause she isnt. But she has been dealing with marital issues with her current husband. There is no drug use that I know of but I know she has been drinking in the afternoons for a couple yrs now. She realizes the problem and is trying to correct it. When I say she doesnt get it I mean more like she doesnt know the seriousness of it. She came to the doctors apt and is very concerned. So I really cant knock her at all. She is loving and caring but at the same time my son feels more comfortable with me at this present time. She is dealing with personal issues that my son doesnt understand ( which he shouldnt at 15 ). I am taking the bulls by the horns because im able to with my job so to speak. There is not much help out there for this specific conditon. I do have an apt with a doctor in New Orleans in a couple weeks but in the mean time Im still looking for a better option if its availible. A doc that knows about this conditoion. Just to make sure there isnt any underlying condition that we cant see. From the reading on the topic of Depersonalization I feel there is no wonder drug that will cure him. And he realizes that also. We both feel this will be a process. He will create a UN on this site today or this weekend and will be in contact with ppl from this site which I feel will be GREAT for him to form friendships with ppl dealing with this. To have a sense he isnt ALONE. I feel we made huge steps in less than a week and we will continue to. Thankss to everyone that has responded. We really welcome it. Have a good day.


----------



## joker438 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fearless......... Very good questions. I will explain them the best way I can. Me and his mother was went through a divorce when he was about 6-7. We did fight through the court system for a few yrs. It was a very hard time physically and emotionally. If I had to point to one area of any type of tramatic events it would be about 9 yrs ago during those times. His mom does drink a little more than normal the past 3 yrs. I do contribute that to money issues and marrage. But its not to the point of causing major problems. She is getting herself together which im proud of. It is a problem but not to the point of missing work or anything close to that. Its more of a get off of work and have a few drinks like may ppl do. My son and I have always had a very close relationship and he is getting older and just feels more comfortable with his dad. His mom loves him and does alot for him as he is the only child but he does live with her most of the time. Since he is with her most of school days she is the BAD person that punishes him the most. I am very supportive of her in the punishments. They are not horrible just general stupid things he may do in school or things at home like most kids. As for me we have always had a relationship of telling eachother we love you every time we talk on the phone or he goes to a friends house or what not. We are physically affectionate like giveing hugs and kisses on the cheek daily. I know his mom hugs and tells him she loves him. His moms home is not broken at all. I may talk about her drinking as of late but there is no type of physical abuse what so ever that im aware of. Me and my son talk daily and I never ever heard anything abnormal about the living conditons at all. I work out of town alot and I have my son with my when im home. I will have an open mind about things that might affect him but to be honest with you there is nothing out of the ordinary like pysical abuse, parents dont love him, parents dont participate in school activities ,sporting events, fishing, hunting and you name it. I am more involved in those activities as I feel if I had a girl her mom would do more of the makup and dancing and girly activities with her mom. I just feel like I was given a son and I take the responsibilites of doing the boy things with him. Even though me and his mom had a horrible divorce she has been a good mother. But you did bring up a very good question and we will explore every possible event to get to the bottom of this. From me reading ppls post I think DP can come from any type of background. But im dedicated to doing everything in my power to understand it and get the medical help thats needed to tackle this problem I understand its a marathon not a sprint.


----------

